
How sleep deprivation affects memory-making in the brain - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11931.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.ns.umich.edu/new/releases/24741-sleep-on-it-
resea...](http://www.ns.umich.edu/new/releases/24741-sleep-on-it-researchers-
find-what-makes-memories-tick)

